# Newer Colnago C59 BB Threads



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody knows what thread do the new C59 use - English or Italian?

Mar


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

English/british


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

